# Junghans



## PavelF (Jun 22, 2009)

Just found this one.

J9 i think, and probably pre WW1. Well, do they valuable?


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't think it's worth a great deal of money. Remember that value comes from rarity, condition and quality of manufacture. NOT AGE. Age alone actually has very little to do with the value of any item, WITH the possible exception of archeological finds.

I wouldn't expect a watch such as this to fetch very much. Does it work? Has it been serviced? Does it keep good time? Has it been dropped? These are all factors which determine it's condition, and therefore, value. I wouldn't hold my breath, hoping that this watch is worth a small fortune, as in most cases, it won't be. Not unless it's a well-known brand and in great condition. And even if it is, don't forget that MILLIONS of pocket-watches were made. The laws of supply and demand state that the greater the supply, the smaller the price.


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Also, looking at it - especially its movement, it isn't actually all that old - as pocket watches go. They'be been around in various forms since 1505.

It is keyless, has a second hand, a Lever escapement and a compensated balance. Apart from any Sentimental value, as a timekeeping instrument I would agree with Shangas's unfortunate evaluation.


----------



## PavelF (Jun 22, 2009)

ValvesRule said:


> Also, looking at it - especially its movement, it isn't actually all that old - as pocket watches go. They'be been around in various forms since 1505.
> 
> It is keyless, has a second hand, a Lever escapement and a compensated balance. Apart from any Sentimental value, as a timekeeping instrument I would agree with Shangas's unfortunate evaluation.


Well, as a timekeeping instrument this one is perfect ))


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

If it keeps good time, excellent. Have a watchmaker service it and regulate it and use it with pride. But don't have a watch serviced with a view to selling it for a profit. In most cases, you won't make one.

There are various reasons why this watch would not make a profit...

1. It's not a well-known brand. If it's not well-known, people won't be interested in buying it.

2. The dial is cracked.

3. At the 23-minute mark, there's a BIG chip.

4. The case doesn't look to be in the best condition.

5. When was this watch last serviced?

Once you've spent ALL the money, to hae the crystal polished, the dial replaced, the case polished and dinged-out AND had the watch serviced and/or repaired...you're looking at a few hundred dollars. And I doubt something this pedestrian would sell for more than a hundred. I've seen watches such as these in markets and they sell for less than fifty bucks. In fact my first mechanical pocket watch was one not unlike this one. Its price was $35 as-is.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Junghans has a proud history and was noted for high quality, innovative, timepieces.

Just a snippet from a history of junghans web site ...... _first registered in 1890. Junghans watches came to be known as affordable, high-quality products from Germany and sold well around the world. In 1903, Arthur Junghans' vision became a reality - Junghans was the world's largest watch factory _..... Worth 'googling' for more information.

I have a Junghans wrist watch with a J80 movement which keeps excellent time despite being at least 60 years old.

Julian (L)


----------



## PavelF (Jun 22, 2009)

Shangas said:


> If it keeps good time, excellent. Have a watchmaker service it and regulate it and use it with pride. But don't have a watch serviced with a view to selling it for a profit. In most cases, you won't make one.
> 
> There are various reasons why this watch would not make a profit...
> 
> ...


Serviced? I don't know. No one in my family used it since they last german owner borrow it to my grandfather at 1943. This, and watch from its panzer.


----------

